

Apple Developer System Status - kroger
https://developer.apple.com/support/system-status/

======
reggplant
Here is a copy of the email I received:

We apologize for the significant inconvenience caused by our developer website
downtime. We've been working around the clock to overhaul our developer
systems, update our server software, and rebuild our entire database. While we
complete the work to bring our systems back online, we want to share the
latest with you.

We plan to roll out our updated systems, starting with Certificates,
Identifiers & Profiles, Apple Developer Forums, Bug Reporter, pre-release
developer libraries, and videos first. Next, we will restore software
downloads, so that the latest betas of iOS 7, Xcode 5, and OS X Mavericks will
once again be available to program members. We'll then bring the remaining
systems online. To keep you up to date on our progress, we've created a status
page to display the availability of our systems.

If your program membership is set to expire during this period, it will be
extended and your app will remain on the App Store. If you have any other
concerns about your account, please contact us.

Thank you for your continued patience.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
What's interesting about this rebuild is it tell us Apple tightly couples it's
services.

I would except at Apple's scale they would have followed a Service Oriented
Architecture. This doesn't seem to be the case at all.

And whatever happened to static hosting for videos/downloads.

~~~
ashishgandhi
As of now right now (~1374712460) there are two systems that are online:
iTunes Connect and Bug Reporter. And both seem to use the cannot-be-killed*
WebObjects. You can clearly see that in the URLs as they mention "WebObjects"
and end in ".woa" (assuming it means Web Objects Application).

*I've no idea what WebObjects are but I've heard people poke fun at their mention. Would be interesting if someone had more details to share.

Side Note: If you are looking to install Command Line Tools and seem to be
unable to install Xcode from the App Store. You can go to Xcode > Preference
and install it. Screen shot from a couple of minutes ago:
[http://i.imgur.com/KEhjkE3.png](http://i.imgur.com/KEhjkE3.png)

~~~
dietrichepp
WebObjects is a web application framework. It's OLD old. It's about ten years
older than Ruby on Rails, putting it on par with PHP and Ruby itself. NeXT
made it and Apple decided to make it free. It was Objective-C and is now Java.

~~~
coldcode
I used WO in the late nineties and it was way ahead of its time. Enterprise
Objects (which morphed into Core Data) was an amazing tool for working with
databases. Today it's pretty obsolete and it's not easy to find people.

------
jstsch
Ughhh. Just noticed that I can't install the XCode Command Line Tools because
the dev center is down... no stdio.h on my system. What is this, the dark
ages!? :)

~~~
teuobk
I successfully installed the XCode command line tools on a new machine
yesterday via the Preferences dialog box in XCode. The web installation route
is definitely unavailable, but the Preferences route appears to continue to
work.

~~~
jrochkind1
If you don't yet have XCode though... out of luck? Man, I'm glad I bought and
setup my new mac two weeks ago, and not one week ago.

~~~
chiph
Is it no longer shipped on the install DVD?

~~~
jrochkind1
There are no longer any install DVD's for most macs, which don't come with
optical drives anymore.

------
janardanyri
Well, the Bug Reporter is now online; that's one system restored, 13 to go. At
least they're making progress.

[https://bugreport.apple.com/](https://bugreport.apple.com/)

~~~
briandear
we should file a bug report that the dev center is down. That would be
metafun.

EDIT: (I forgot to use the <sarc> tag.) Apologies all.

~~~
Watabou
No. They're already busy. Let's not bother them.

------
grey-area
This is getting really frustrating - I'm waiting for several clients now in
order to update profiles with new device info, and can't do so because the
Apple service is offline, so no new betas for those clients. Most of their
online services are not critical - things like online documentation and forums
are really unimportant to me as a developer (that's what SO is for), but
certification and adding device ids has the potential to sabotage a lot of
their developers' schedules if this lasts much longer.

An outage of a few days is understandable to me if they're trying to do a
security audit and update their systems, but an outage of a week?

For a large company like this with huge resources that just smacks of
incompetence. They should be able to reproduce their systems on completely new
hardware and up to date system software and frameworks within a day, surely?
Does anyone know or care to speculate as to why this might take them so long?

~~~
revicon
I'm guessing they're doing a re-write.

~~~
grey-area
That would be truly insane, I refuse to believe that's the case!

My best hypothesis is that they've upgraded all their software/frameworks
which haven't been updated in 6 months, and have found a boatload of bugs
related to running the old code on the updated software. I can't think why
else they'd be doing that would take so long, and I sincerely hope there is no
significant rewriting going on.

------
navs
Better than nothing and that's what we had before...nothing.

------
philipbroadway
Glad that they have this page now

------
kmf
I created a Ruby gem/command line tool that pulls the ADC status page and
returns a pretty output:

[https://github.com/imkmf/adc](https://github.com/imkmf/adc)

------
kroger
Apple created a status page to show the recovery progress.

------
drewying
I see iTunes Connect is still up. Does that mean that apps can still be
submitted, assuming you all ready have the needed provisioning and certs?

~~~
coldcode
IC is a much older application. I wish they would rewrite it though because it
sucks bigtime.

------
jeffgreco
Does anyone know when the current iOS beta expires? If they don't get it
together by then, going to be a lot of sad eager adopters...

~~~
cmelbye
A month from now, or so.

------
dan1234
Still no timescale for getting anything back up…

